
French news sites block the adblockers: uninstall or lose access - danmaz74
http://www.theguardian.com/media/2016/mar/22/french-news-sites-block-the-adblockers-telling-readers-to-uninstall-or-lose-access
======
Davidbrcz
Disabling Javascript with YesScript on those sites is one of the best
decisions I have ever made

